# FreeBSD 8.0 wont start with battery pluged in



## alie (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

I got strange problem with FreeBSD 8.0 on laptop ASUS G51VX series. Everytime i want start my laptop i must plug out my battery to make my FreeBSD 8.0 start successfully. Anyone have any clue on this ?


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 26, 2009)

I guess it depends on what's failing when you have the battery in. What error are you seeing?


----------



## alie (Feb 4, 2010)

its failing on acpi thermal module when i have the battery in.


```
debug.acpi.disabled="thermal"
```
solved my problem but i doubt it is safe to do so.


----------

